# mot de passe session windows 10 perdu. Comment faire?



## Raleb (17 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre. Je ne me souviens plus de mon MDP d'ouverture de session Windows 10 sur mon mac. Comment faire sans réinstaller Windows10 et perdre mes fichiers ?

Merci d'avance


----------

